
'New Rembrandt' to be unveiled in Amsterdam - adrianhoward
http://www.theguardian.com/artanddesign/2016/apr/05/new-rembrandt-to-be-unveiled-in-amsterdam
======
SixSigma
[https://www.nextrembrandt.com/](https://www.nextrembrandt.com/)

for more technical info

